# Proper way to handle being pulled over by unmarked car



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a question about being pulled over by an unmarked car. Obviously, if on a local road you could pull into a lighted area, however what about stretches of say the Mass Pike where there are 10+ miles between exits and lighted areas? Should (or can you) dial the *SP to verify the car behind you is actually a PD officer? I understand after being pulled over you ask to see his/her badge, however, by then it could be too late and an imposter could have a weapon in your face already. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Im going to go ahead and hand the mic over to one of my esteemed colleagues, to better help you with your question, as I am about to fire up the Jiffy Pop and Mr. Pibb and enjoy a good 'ol Masscops flaming.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If you get lit up , pull over and dont be a jerk. There is your simple answer.The odds of it being an imposter are slim to almost none.If your really creeped out call 911.
You couldve searched the site this has been debated and answered a dozen times .


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

After the day I just had...that made me laugh.....thanks..


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I was wondering about this scenario as well. 
It's not a common thing, but do a search on Google and it does happen sparsely. Here's an example: http://www.thecoastalpoint.com/content/police_imposter_robs_motorist

in the article the State PD of Delaware say this: 
"State police noted that anyone who feels uncomfortable as to whether they are being stopped by a real police officer is encouraged to follow the following procedure: "You can let the police know you see them by waving, turning on interior lights and putting on a turn signal. Then, look for a well-lit area where there are other people, and pull over. If you're still not comfortable then get on your cell phone and call 911 to check and see if an officer is trying to make an actual traffic stop at your location. In addition, if the officer is not in uniform, you should ask for some sort of official identification."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Was it you in the White Taurus on RT 24 north tonight ?? Passed an unmarked at 100+


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I don't know why, but that cracked me up!


It's going to crack him up in the AM when he gets a visit


----------

